# Lucas Oil Fuel Injector Cleaner



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

My honest opinion. Waste of money.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I think the upper cylinder and injector lube are a good thing. Maybe every few thousand miles


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GM dealers market a formal fuel injection system cleaner that, IMO, is a good precautionary form of maintenance.

Very dear pricing in a GM bottle.

Same stuff, found at good auto parts stores in their own bottle, Chevron FI cleaner with Techron.......five to eight bucks for the large bottle.
Techron is the only injection cleaner GM endorses.

We don't have any Chevron dealers in my neck of the woods but if you do, all of their fuels already contain Techron and are labelled as such.

I put a large bottle with a full tank in once a year because it makes me feel like I'm doing something from a preventative standpoint but, to be frank, other than someone getting a tank of garbage fuel, in over 55 years of wrenching, I've never run across a fuel fouled injector.

Electronically dead, yes, but never fuel fouled...........going a bit further, I've had some that were hung up as a result of long term non-use but they always recovered after flushing the fuel rail.

Rob


----------



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have seen the Chevron stuff at stores I have visited. Perhaps I'd go with that. Would this be a once a year type thing or maybe at every oil change? I go about 5000 miles for oil changes.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Robby said:


> GM dealers market a formal fuel injection system cleaner that, IMO, is a good precautionary form of maintenance.
> 
> Very dear pricing in a GM bottle.
> 
> ...


I've ran in to when i was wrenching. On the older mechanical injection systems. When gas wasn't that great. For instance. A 1978 VW. Can't remember the model name. 

But yeah, like you. I don't see a need for any chemicals. Today's gas is clean. Never head of plugged injectors. Chevron sells techron. Texaco has techriline. 

Lube the top end. For what? The only portion not touched by the pistons rings or pistons is the very top. To which the flame from the spark would just burn it right back up. 

Cars will drive thousands of miles without ever having an additive added. Most owners don't even think about additives. And those that do. Are usually the male species. Ladies certainly don't care.

Are there any female members on this forum?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

nds76 said:


> I have seen the Chevron stuff at stores I have visited. Perhaps I'd go with that. Would this be a once a year type thing or maybe at every oil change? I go about 5000 miles for oil changes.


Once a year is more than enough IMO.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nota Bene: This is for gasoline spark ignition only. Not for diesel compression ignition.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> We don't have any Chevron dealers in my neck of the woods but if you do, all of their fuels already contain Techron and are labelled as such.


Interesting. Texaco bought out Chevron in my area - but they still carry Techron gas. Go figure.




Robby said:


> in over 55 years of wrenching, I've never run across a fuel fouled injector. Electronically dead, yes, but never fuel fouled.


Ugh. I had one die with an intermittent short. When it shorted, the ECM would reset and kill the engine. Two different garages failed to find it. Talk about a nightmare problem....


----------

